# Fallen Branch Stuck On Both Ends - Help



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 25, 2022)

Help Needed! I have a big willow branch that is snapped, but still attached about 15' up and frozen into a muddy canal below. The part frozen in the canal has 3-4 big branches as part of the crown. The part above appears to be well connected but loose enough that it will pivot down. How can I tackle this? Any advice would be appreciated to not die and avoid my saw from binding and getting stuck. I am not a complete novice, but I've never faced a situation like this and am a bit afraid.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 25, 2022)

Some more pics would help, attachment at tree, etc. How thick is the ice? What is your end goal?


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 25, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Some more pics would help, attachment at tree, etc. How thick is the ice? What is your end goal?


Sorry, I don't have anymore pictures. It's at a recreational property a couple hours from where I live. The ice will be 100% frozen from surface to bottom of the canal so no issues there. The connection on top is still thick enough that it will support whatever I leave hangining. My goal is to get the branches above the ice out of the canal. I take my boat in there and just need them out of the way.

My plan is to trim everything I can until I am down to the last 3 big branches that are stuck in the ice. Then carefully cut each of those, but I'm worried about tension in those 3 limbs. I'm sure the last limb will have a lot of tension pulling it down and toward the tree. Any advice on the best cutting approach would be appreciated.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 25, 2022)

Bring 2 saws, to be sure. And I would bring some plywood or something for some traction. As far as cutting wood under tension, it's something you have to feel... remember there could be side tension as well. Use the end of your bar, cut as slow as possible, and just be watching and feeling for any movement, and be prepared for it to go any direction on that last cut. It can be helpful to cut wedges out to lessen the chance of pinching your bar.


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 25, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Bring 2 saws, to be sure. And I would bring some plywood or something for some traction. As far as cutting wood under tension, it's something you have to feel... remember there could be side tension as well. Use the end of your bar, cut as slow as possible, and just be watching and feeling for any movement, and be prepared for it to go any direction on that last cut. It can be helpful to cut wedges out to lessen the chance of pinching your bar.


Thanks for the advice. I will see if I can get another saw.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 25, 2022)

And don't do this alone.


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks! I will have lots of help, but nobody I would consider a chainsaw expert. It's also forecast to be extremely cold which provides another layer of fun.


----------



## CDElliott (Jan 25, 2022)

SturgeonGeneral48 said:


> Thanks! I will have lots of help, but nobody I would consider a chainsaw expert. It's also forecast to be extremely cold which provides another layer of fun.


I had something similar and used a manual pole saw to finish the cut from a distance. I did not cut all the way through with the chainsaw but left some wood for the pole saw. Then got back far as I could and finished cutting through with the pole saw. Gave me a little extra distance.


----------



## dboyd351 (Jan 25, 2022)

I was going to suggest a polesaw, but a gas powered one. As CDElliott stated, it is a good idea to make most of the cut with a regular chainsaw, then finish the cut with the polesaw from a safe distance in case wood under tension suddenly throws you a surprise. 

Also wondering why you appear to be in a hurry to do this. If the canal is frozen to the bottom, can't see you needing to get your boat in there anytime soon. Standing on the ice, cutting limbs under tension, doesn't seem to be such a good idea.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 25, 2022)

He'll get twice the views on tiktok if it's on ice


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 25, 2022)

I have cut a lot of leaning trees hung up on other trees but never one with water involved. 
Without being there and seeing everything firsthand I would not know where to start.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 25, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> I have cut a lot of leaning trees hung up on other trees but never one with water involved.
> Without being there and seeing everything firsthand I would not know where to start.


Gas and oil, always start with gas and oil...


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 25, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Gas and oil, always start with gas and oil...


Yep and then what.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 25, 2022)

It's just a downed limb, whether it's frozen in ice or wedged in the dirt, it's still just compression and tension, all the rules still apply


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 26, 2022)

CDElliott said:


> I had something similar and used a manual pole saw to finish the cut from a distance. I did not cut all the way through with the chainsaw but left some wood for the pole saw. Then got back far as I could and finished cutting through with the pole saw. Gave me a little extra distance.





CDElliott said:


> I had something similar and used a manual pole saw to finish the cut from a distance. I did not cut all the way through with the chainsaw but left some wood for the pole saw. Then got back far as I could and finished cutting through with the pole saw. Gave me a little extra distance.


Great suggestion, I will have a pole saw with me and hadn't really thought about how to use it for the main branches. I like the idea of some good separation between me and those branches for the final cut! Thanks!!


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Jan 26, 2022)

You probably can't get any equipment close? I too like the pole saw idea if the branch is small enough. My typical plan for situations such as this is to hook it to my tractor winch, and use mismatched cuts to allow it to snap when tensioned. Seeing as your intending to clear a boat path, id actually do it in the summer when 1 end was free with the assistance of a tractor, skidder etc.

Note, if your doing this in the winter, be 100% positive that ice is think enough to support you & the tree.


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 26, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> I was going to suggest a polesaw, but a gas powered one. As CDElliott stated, it is a good idea to make most of the cut with a regular chainsaw, then finish the cut with the polesaw from a safe distance in case wood under tension suddenly throws you a surprise.
> 
> Also wondering why you appear to be in a hurry to do this. If the canal is frozen to the bottom, can't see you needing to get your boat in there anytime soon. Standing on the ice, cutting limbs under tension, doesn't seem to be such a good idea.


I don't have a gas polesaw, only a 20V Black and Decker, but the branches going into the canal are less than 16" so I should be able to finish with the polesaw. I love the polesaw idea!

I'm not in a huge hurry, but I have a lot of help this weekend. I'll have 5 young dudes in their early 20's and 5 old doobers like me. We had a tornado take down some limbs this past summer and I asked a bunch of friends who use the property to help out splitting, sawing, and attacking the tree in the canal. So it's in the calendar for Saturday despite the fact it will be -7 in the morning. I was going to do some cutting from a boat, but realized that was crazy dangerous and never started the saw. Now I can stand on the ice and free this up,,, with a polesaw,,, from a safe distance,,, dressed warm


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 26, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> He'll get twice the views on tiktok if it's on ice


Lol,,,, I'm too old for tiktok but I do have a couple friends who are in no condition to help but will be there solely to watch this sh*t go down.


----------



## Brufab (Jan 26, 2022)

I may be doing the same thing in a couple days. The branches are now locked in ice on this red oak. If I have time to do it I will update with pics and techniques used. If you don't have another saw buy a spare bar and chain. Worst case scenario is you unmount the bar and chain and remount the spare If you get pinched. Also if you have a Sawzall get some pruning blades and that could help. Doesn't cut as fast as a chainsaw but the inherited risks are minimized.


----------



## Brufab (Jan 26, 2022)

SturgeonGeneral48 said:


> I don't have a gas polesaw, only a 20V Black and Decker, but the branches going into the canal are less than 16" so I should be able to finish with the polesaw. I love the polesaw idea!
> 
> I'm not in a huge hurry, but I have a lot of help this weekend. I'll have 5 young dudes in their early 20's and 5 old doobers like me. We had a tornado take down some limbs this past summer and I asked a bunch of friends who use the property to help out splitting, sawing, and attacking the tree in the canal. So it's in the calendar for Saturday despite the fact it will be -7 in the morning. I was going to do some cutting from a boat, but realized that was crazy dangerous and never started the saw. Now I can stand on the ice and free this up,,, with a polesaw,,, from a safe distance,,, dressed warm


Make sure you use winter grade bar oil or else at those temps your oil and dust will gum up the saw


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 26, 2022)

Tigwelder83 said:


> You probably can't get any equipment close? I too like the pole saw idea if the branch is small enough. My typical plan for situations such as this is to hook it to my tractor winch, and use mismatched cuts to allow it to snap when tensioned. Seeing as your intending to clear a boat path, id actually do it in the summer when 1 end was free with the assistance of a tractor, skidder etc.
> 
> Note, if your doing this in the winter, be 100% positive that ice is think enough to support you & the tree.


Thanks Tigwelder. I don't have a tractor or skidsteer, just a F-150 that will be well clear of this mess when I start cutting. The ice is 100% safe. I wouldn't hesitate to drive my truck on the canal.

I took a saw out there by boat in summer and eyeballed the situation. I decided it was waaay to dangerous.


----------



## kenmbz (Jan 26, 2022)

I second the pole saw, can undercut from a distance. 
rope around another tree and come along to pull it out when ice thaws.


----------



## telecasterfool (Jan 26, 2022)

SturgeonGeneral48 said:


> I don't have a gas polesaw, only a 20V Black and Decker, but the branches going into the canal are less than 16" so I should be able to finish with the polesaw. I love the polesaw idea!
> 
> I'm not in a huge hurry, but I have a lot of help this weekend. I'll have 5 young dudes in their early 20's and 5 old doobers like me. We had a tornado take down some limbs this past summer and I asked a bunch of friends who use the property to help out splitting, sawing, and attacking the tree in the canal. So it's in the calendar for Saturday despite the fact it will be -7 in the morning. I was going to do some cutting from a boat, but realized that was crazy dangerous and never started the saw. Now I can stand on the ice and free this up,,, with a polesaw,,, from a safe distance,,, dressed warm


Don't forget you can rent a gas polesaw. The gas pole saw was also my first thought. The only other thing that might help is, remove everything you can before you cut any attachment point, and "set it free". Eliminate as much moving weight as possible.

You can also use throw lines or pole hook, pole saw, to get a rope tied around the limb at the top. Use the same method to get the rope over a limb higher up. Pull the rope with a come along, pickup truck, tractor, etc. Now you have control of the limb's weight. You can rope the bottom of the limb in the direction away from where you are standing - now you have control of the direction it "springs" when you cut it.

Understand? I had a job to remove a big storm damaged limb over a brand new fence. I got a rope on the top over another limb tied to the truck. Tied another rope pulling away from the tree and fence to a rope puller. tensioned both ropes. Cut the attachment point with a pole saw. Limb barely moved. Lowered to the ground slowly. Control is the thing when you're concerned about targets or safety.

Good luck.


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 26, 2022)

Brufab said:


> Make sure you use winter grade bar oil or else at those temps your oil and dust will gum up the saw


Thanks Brufab! I didn't know about winter grade bar oil. I'll throw in a sawzaw.

Our situations are similar but I have a willow, the split is too high to reach, and I think my limbs are bigger. But same concept, yes. I'll also share my results after the weekend (assuming I live).


telecasterfool said:


> Don't forget you can rent a gas polesaw. The gas pole saw was also my first thought. The only other thing that might help is, remove everything you can before you cut any attachment point, and "set it free". Eliminate as much moving weight as possible.
> 
> You can also use throw lines or pole hook, pole saw, to get a rope tied around the limb at the top. Use the same method to get the rope over a limb higher up. Pull the rope with a come along, pickup truck, tractor, etc. Now you have control of the limb's weight. You can rope the bottom of the limb in the direction away from where you are standing - now you have control of the direction it "springs" when you cut it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Telecaster! My plan was to remove everything from the limbs and clear the whole area before tackling the 3 'big' limbs stuck in the ice. I will bring some straps, a come along, and some rope to try to control the limbs when they spring.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 26, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> It's just a downed limb, whether it's frozen in ice or wedged in the dirt, it's still just compression and tension, all the rules still apply


So simple.
What is the ground like where the tree is located. Is it soft or swampy can you get a truck back in there with a rope to pull on the limb. How long of a rope will you need. If the limb is out over the water can you reach the limb without getting into the water. 
How high up is the limb. Can you reach it from the ground. Can you see from the picture how much holding wood is left where the branch broke.


----------



## Stihl a grasshopper (Jan 26, 2022)

SturgeonGeneral48 said:


> Lol,,,, I'm too old for tiktok but I do have a couple friends who are in no condition to help but will be there solely to watch this sh*t go down.


Someone has to drink the coffee and supervise!


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 26, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> So simple.
> What is the ground like where the tree is located. Is it soft or swampy can you get a truck back in there with a rope to pull on the limb. How long of a rope will you need. If the limb is out over the water can you reach the limb without getting into the water.
> How high up is the limb. Can you reach it from the ground. Can you see from the picture how much holding wood is left where the branch broke.


The tree is too big for me to tackle. It's a willow that is probably 4' in diameter. The limb that snapped and fell in the water is probably 2.5' in diameter with a good 10" still attached to the tree. That limb snapped 15' up in the air so I can't get to it. I am just going to attack it from the ground to get as much out as possible. I'm pretty sure it won't break free from the tree in this process, but I will definitely keep an eye on that.


----------



## Stihl a grasshopper (Jan 26, 2022)

Do you have to get the limbs stuck in the ice now, or could you just tie a rope around them and leave that accessible to drag them out after it melts?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 26, 2022)

SturgeonGeneral48 said:


> The tree is too big for me to tackle. It's a willow that is probably 4' in diameter. The limb that snapped and fell in the water is probably 2.5' in diameter with a good 10" still attached to the tree. That limb snapped 15' up in the air so I can't get to it. I am just going to attack it from the ground to get as much out as possible. I'm pretty sure it won't break free from the tree in this process, but I will definitely keep an eye on that.


Tell it to thejollylogger he is the one that thinks it is so simple. 

It sounds a lot more difficult than what can be seen from the picture is all I was pointing out. Thanks for answering those questions.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 26, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Yep and then what.


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 26, 2022)

Sthil a grasshopper said:


> Do you have to get the limbs stuck in the ice now, or could you just tie a rope around them and leave that accessible to drag them out after it melts?


The limbs are frozen in 2' of ice and won't go anywhere until spring. I'll probably rope them to drag them in spring, but my biggest concern is the saw work.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 26, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Tell it to thejollylogger he is the one that thinks it is so simple.
> 
> It sounds a lot more difficult than what can be seen from the picture is all I was pointing out. Thanks for answering those questions.


I guess you missed the part where the canal is frozen solid. It is simple, it just takes practice. For any pro, that is about a 10 minute job. Unfortunately, those are skills that can't be taught on the internet, so these tend to turn into Rube Goldberg excercises.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 26, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> I guess you missed the part where the canal is frozen solid. It is simple, it just takes practice. For any pro, that is about a 10 minute job. Unfortunately, those are skills that can't be taught on the internet, so these tend to turn into Rube Goldberg excercises.


Well there you go. 
You are the pro so maybe you could give more detail on how you would go about this. 
That is what the OP is asking for. Also explain it in a way so that the OP can get it done in only 10 minutes. 
let me guess Put in the Gas and Oil.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 26, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Well there you go.
> You are the pro so maybe you could give more detail on how you would go about this.
> That is what the OP is asking for. Also explain it in a way so that the OP can get it done in only 10 minutes.
> let me guess Put in the Gas and Oil.


You're missing the point. The OP could get it done in 10 minutes 10 years from now. All he needs to do is clean up 3 hurricanes, a couple Forest fires, the odd windstorm and blizzard, here and there... you can't learn how to do a job like that the "easy" way over the internet, because it takes a few thousand trees to develop the skills to do it. Every tree and situation is different, and it just takes experience to be able to feel the wood as it reacts. Would I cut the left limb before the right? The back before the front? Or just leave the tripod in the ice and cut the main limb free? Are there some side loads not apparent from the picture? No clue. I just know it would take about minutes to assess the situation and 5 minutes of cutting to resolve the situation... but honestly not using techniques I would recommend to the OP considering his skillset.


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 26, 2022)

OP here. I realize I'm not going to become an expert by reading online advice. The thread has already been useful as I am now planning on finishing the cuts with a polesaw, tying off limbs that may spring free, and finding some winter blend bar oil. This will be a 2-3 hour job for me as I am likely to get my bar stuck and will be painfully careful since I don't have experience with situations like this. More time to enjoy the crisp winter air!

I appreciate everyone's input.

Thanks


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 26, 2022)

SturgeonGeneral48 said:


> OP here. I realize I'm not going to become an expert by reading online advice. The thread has already been useful as I am now planning on finishing the cuts with a polesaw, tying off limbs that may spring free, and finding some winter blend bar oil. This will be a 2-3 hour job for me as I am likely to get my bar stuck and will be painfully careful since I don't have experience with situations like this. More time to enjoy the crisp winter air!
> 
> I appreciate everyone's input.
> 
> Thanks


You'll be fine, just go nice and slow, and be flexible with your plan. My biggest concern is your footing on the ice. What about a couple bags of sand?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 26, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> You're missing the point. The OP could get it done in 10 minutes 10 years from now. All he needs to do is clean up 3 hurricanes, a couple Forest fires, the odd windstorm and blizzard, here and there... you can't learn how to do a job like that the "easy" way over the internet, because it takes a few thousand trees to develop the skills to do it. Every tree and situation is different, and it just takes experience to be able to feel the wood as it reacts. Would I cut the left limb before the right? The back before the front? Or just leave the tripod in the ice and cut the main limb free? Are there some side loads not apparent from the picture? No clue. I just know it would take about minutes to assess the situation and 5 minutes of cutting to resolve the situation... but honestly not using techniques I would recommend to the OP considering his skillset.


Ok I get it. You really do not have any advice to give to the OP because you do not think he is capable to handle the job. Well thanks for your contribution to this thread after all you are the Pro. Don't forget the Gas and Oil.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 26, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Ok I get it. You really do not have any advice to give to the OP because you do not think he is capable to handle the job. Well thanks for your contribution to this thread after all you are the Pro. Don't forget the Gas and Oil.


I've been giving him advice all along, read the whole thread. You're the one that chimed in and said you wouldn't know where to start. I merely took you at your word... every job starts with gas and oil.


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 26, 2022)

Many ideas but; How long has it been in the water? A live limb should grow to acclimate and relieve the strain/tension some if not all. the small limbs are in the water/ice they "Should" not be creating much stress/tension but still be watching for it. Like previously mentioned clean up all of the bramble leaving only the potential problem limbs in the ice. Then cut the ones less accessible like under or in an unsafe area. Leave the ones in the ice sticking up a lot. The last limb get a chain or ratchet ((Heavy duty) and secure the last one to be cut to one of the limbs protruding from the ice or back to the tree trunk. (cable come a long might be an option). Put a pope on the chain/strap before cutting in case there is tension you can retrieve it in the summer. Make several careful partial cuts every few (or more) inches on your last limb holding and watch where/if tension is there NEVER stand in the potential kick zone. Several partial cuts will take some of the energy out of the tension a little at a time and allow you to gage which way the preload/tension is (If any. How much there is )You will see the cut open a bit but if you see this stop and make another partial cut and so on if it tries to pinch in the cut you guessed it wrong and if it is on the bottom it isn't real tension but compression presumably from gravity. If you Opt to use a sheet of plywood several screws will act as ice studs to keep the sheet in place. Sawing while on Ice Is the real DANGER You need to be on guard for (slipping with a running chainsaw) 
Good Luck and work SAFE


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 26, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> I have cut a lot of leaning trees hung up on other trees but never one with water involved.
> Without being there and seeing everything firsthand I would not know where to start.





TheJollyLogger said:


> I've been giving him advice all along, read the whole thread. You're the one that chimed in and said you wouldn't know where to start. I merely took you at your word... every job starts with gas and oil.


I said without being there to see everything firsthand I would not know where to start. 
I have all the equipment and know how to handle the job at hand.
You were the one being a smart ass. End of conversation.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 26, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> I said without being there to see everything firsthand I would not know where to start.
> I have all the equipment and know how to handle the job at hand.
> You were the one being a smart ass. End of conversation.


Yeah, you'd make it til about lunchtime the first day.


----------



## dboyd351 (Jan 26, 2022)

TRTermite said:


> Sawing while on Ice Is the real DANGER You need to be on guard for (slipping with a running chainsaw)
> Good Luck and work SAFE


He had the chance to do it earlier from a boat but decided that was way too dangerous. Instead, he apparently thinks it is a lot safer to stand on ice running a chainsaw.

And the Darwin award goes to???


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 26, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> He had the chance to do it earlier from a boat but decided that was way too dangerous. Instead, he apparently thinks it is a lot safer to stand on ice running a chainsaw.
> 
> And the Darwin award goes to???


He says it's only 2' deep, but could be a mucky bottom... who knows... lord knows I've run a saw waist deep enough times, but that's neither here nor there. I personally would grab a couple bags of sand and scatter it on the ice, should solve the traction problem. As long as he has decent traction and takes his time and watches his cuts, I have a feeling this will be anticlimactic, to be honest.


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 26, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> I have a feeling this will be anticlimactic, to be honest.


Me TOO


----------



## Brufab (Jan 26, 2022)

Green limbs that are now frozen won't hold like they do in summer. They may start to give and rhen snap unexpectedly. Especially in the temp range you said you would most likely be working in.


----------



## Brufab (Jan 26, 2022)

Hoping the op has an anticlimactic day. Those are the safest. Hopefully things go smooth and he is able to learn somethings that he can apply in the future and be smarter/wiser/confident after the job is done. We all had to start somewhere and not everyone has been around saws/Sawyers for years of there life. Him coming here to seek any tips and tricks was a smart move. Good luck on your tree job looking forward to an update. Depending on the snow/ice there could be plenty of traction on it. Not all ice is slippery.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 26, 2022)

TRTermite said:


> Many ideas but; How long has it been in the water? A live limb should grow to acclimate and relieve the strain/tension some if not all. the small limbs are in the water/ice they "Should" not be creating much stress/tension but still be watching for it. Like previously mentioned clean up all of the bramble leaving only the potential problem limbs in the ice. Then cut the ones less accessible like under or in an unsafe area. Leave the ones in the ice sticking up a lot. The last limb get a chain or ratchet ((Heavy duty) and secure the last one to be cut to one of the limbs protruding from the ice or back to the tree trunk. (cable come a long might be an option). Put a pope on the chain/strap before cutting in case there is tension you can retrieve it in the summer. Make several careful partial cuts every few (or more) inches on your last limb holding and watch where/if tension is there NEVER stand in the potential kick zone. Several partial cuts will take some of the energy out of the tension a little at a time and allow you to gage which way the preload/tension is (If any. How much there is )You will see the cut open a bit but if you see this stop and make another partial cut and so on if it tries to pinch in the cut you guessed it wrong and if it is on the bottom it isn't real tension but compression presumably from gravity. If you Opt to use a sheet of plywood several screws will act as ice studs to keep the sheet in place. Sawing while on Ice Is the real DANGER You need to be on guard for (slipping with a running chainsaw)
> Good Luck and work SAFE


Best advice so far, imo…


----------



## ning (Jan 26, 2022)

Can you pull it further down/out with a chain or winch?
I had a number of mostly-fallen limbs after a windstorm and I pulled them down; it was sketchy enough being close to that mess of barely-there limbs to get a chain around them and I didn't want to be anywhere near that crash-waiting-to-happen with a saw.
I also pulled some across a canal; not frozen, unfortunately, but also not very wide.


----------



## AKoz (Jan 26, 2022)

TRTermite said:


> Many ideas but; How long has it been in the water? A live limb should grow to acclimate and relieve the strain/tension some if not all. the small limbs are in the water/ice they "Should" not be creating much stress/tension but still be watching for it. Like previously mentioned clean up all of the bramble leaving only the potential problem limbs in the ice. Then cut the ones less accessible like under or in an unsafe area. Leave the ones in the ice sticking up a lot. The last limb get a chain or ratchet ((Heavy duty) and secure the last one to be cut to one of the limbs protruding from the ice or back to the tree trunk. (cable come a long might be an option). Put a pope on the chain/strap before cutting in case there is tension you can retrieve it in the summer. Make several careful partial cuts every few (or more) inches on your last limb holding and watch where/if tension is there NEVER stand in the potential kick zone. Several partial cuts will take some of the energy out of the tension a little at a time and allow you to gage which way the preload/tension is (If any. How much there is )You will see the cut open a bit but if you see this stop and make another partial cut and so on if it tries to pinch in the cut you guessed it wrong and if it is on the bottom it isn't real tension but compression presumably from gravity. If you Opt to use a sheet of plywood several screws will act as ice studs to keep the sheet in place. Sawing while on Ice Is the real DANGER You need to be on guard for (slipping with a running chainsaw)
> Good Luck and work SAFE


I was going to suggest this basic thing yesterday but decided not too because I figured many would critically pile on. Anyway, I would consider this but with a rope and slip knot in the equation somewhere to allow remote release.

But even better!  What you could have done before the water froze was attach a heavy rope or logging chain to the tree above where the cutting will take place. Attach an old tire rim to the free end and drop it into the canal. The chain/rope should be short enough so that the rim hangs deep in the water but does not rest on the bottom of the canal. Let the canal freeze then go out and cut all the branches without and the chain/rope in the ice will hold the tree down. Go back in the spring after the ice has melted and retrieve the chain/rope and rim which should then be hanging above the canal.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jan 26, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> He had the chance to do it earlier from a boat but decided that was way too dangerous. Instead, he apparently thinks it is a lot safer to stand on ice running a chainsaw.
> 
> And the Darwin award goes to???


More than likely it is safer. Ice that's been snowed on while it formed isn't particularly slippery, certainly no more so than many other snow covered surfaces that we stand on while cutting trees.


----------



## CDElliott (Jan 26, 2022)

Brufab said:


> I may be doing the same thing in a couple days. The branches are now locked in ice on this red oak. If I have time to do it I will update with pics and techniques used. If you don't have another saw buy a spare bar and chain. Worst case scenario is you unmount the bar and chain and remount the spare If you get pinched. Also if you have a Sawzall get some pruning blades and that could help. Doesn't cut as fast as a chainsaw but the inherited risks are minimized.


Porter-Cable makes some pretty good 9-inch pruning blades (PC760R) that I use with my Dewalt reciprocating saw. Works well.


----------



## CDElliott (Jan 27, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> You'll be fine, just go nice and slow, and be flexible with your plan. My biggest concern is your footing on the ice. What about a couple bags of sand?


I've had good luck with "Yaktrax" when walking on ice. Fits over most boots pretty easily




__





Traction | Yaktrax


Traction | Yaktrax




yaktrax.implus.com


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 27, 2022)

Where are all of the TNT and Black Powder Wise Cracks?


----------



## CDElliott (Jan 27, 2022)

TRTermite said:


> Where are all or the TNT and Black Powder Wise Cracks?


Detonation cord works better!


----------



## Oletrapper (Jan 27, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Some more pics would help, attachment at tree, etc. How thick is the ice? What is your end goal?


Curious. My question would be how deep is the water? When that big boy comes down, probably going to go through a foot of ice. :-( Just saying. Send some more pics. OT


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 27, 2022)

CDElliott said:


> Detonation cord works better!


Now, that would be more fun than a pole saw


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 27, 2022)

Oletrapper said:


> Curious. My question would be how deep is the water? When that big boy comes down, probably going to go through a foot of ice. :-( Just saying. Send some more pics. OT


Solid ice to bottom...2'


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 27, 2022)

Seems the OP has stepped out for a bit, Hope he comes back next week (HEALTHY and HAPPY) with results..


----------



## MesquiteFreak (Jan 27, 2022)

Im surprised no one mentioned to cut the compression side first of the wood. When you make the first cut, cut one third to half way on compression side and then from the opposite side make the cut an inch or two to the side of where the first cut would be if you draw a line all the way threw. When you are citing the second cut somewhere around the time you start getting close to the first cut ,watch out depending on the wood it can pop off before you get to where the cuts cross or it may take a little longer in the cut. I believe its called a step cut and you will never get your saw stuck if you cut the compression side first and you offset the second cut. If your concerned you can make the first cut wider by making another cut exactly the same as the first before making the cut on the. Other side of the wood, just a hair to one side to open the compression side up. You could even make a notch, but it's not needed.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 27, 2022)

MesquiteFreak said:


> Im surprised no one mentioned to cut the compression side first of the wood. When you make the first cut, cut  one third to half way on compression side and then from the opposite side make the cut an inch or two to the side of where the first cut would be if you draw a line all the way threw. When you are citing the second cut somewhere around the time you start getting close to the first cut ,watch out depending on the wood it can pop off before you get to where the cuts cross or it may take a little longer in the cut. I believe its called a step cut and you will never get your saw stuck if you cut the compression side first and you offset the second cut. If your concerned you can make the first cut wider by making another cut exactly the same as the first before making the cut on the. Other side of the wood, just a hair to one side to open the compression side up. You could even make a notch, but it's not needed.


Excellent point, and that did get missed, good catch.


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 28, 2022)

SturgeonGeneral48 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will see if I can get another saw.


Caution: do not work this in a boat. Your footing must be steady. The single pic is hard to conceive of a reliable work surface. Could a mini-excavator with a bucket & thumb reach it. Could a boom crane truck be used to lift or support the heavy wood while extension pole saws would be used to cut the wood into small pieces? Why not let nature take its course for a few months? Finally could a 30-.06 rifle be used to shoot the wood at the weight junctions? I would consult with an equipment rental or construction yard to ask their opinions.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 28, 2022)

ShermanC said:


> Caution: do not work this in a boat. Your footing must be steady. The single pic is hard to conceive of a reliable work surface. Could a mini-excavator with a bucket & thumb reach it. Could a boom crane truck be used to lift or support the heavy wood while extension pole saws would be used to cut the wood into small pieces? Why not let nature take its course for a few months? Finally could a 30-.06 rifle be used to shoot the wood at the weight junctions? I would consult with an equipment rental or construction yard to ask their opinions.


I wouldn't even think of attempting this job with anything less than a 50 cal... although an A-10 airstrike would be better... Rube Goldberg would be proud...


----------



## dboyd351 (Jan 28, 2022)

Flamethrowers are good too, as long as you don't aim them for a prolonged period at the ice you are standing on.


----------



## CJ1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Monday! I am in for the a10 strike! Here is a pic of the 30mm round. How would you like to be on the receiving end of 40 of these a second! Cj


----------



## Bearcreek (Jan 29, 2022)

ShermanC said:


> Why not let nature take its course for a few months?


He said he wants to be able to take his boat through there. A willow branch that's still attached to the tree like that could easily grow in and stay that way for decades.


ShermanC said:


> Finally could a 30-.06 rifle be used to shoot the wood at the weight junctions?


 What exactly are "weight junctions"?


ShermanC said:


> I would consult with an equipment rental or construction yard to ask their opinions.


Why would someone who works at an equipment rental yard have the faintest notion of how to do a job like that?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 29, 2022)

The OP said he was going up there today, so he's probably done by now.... or he will still be rigging ropes this time tomorrow...


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 29, 2022)

Bearcreek said:


> What exactly are "weight junctions"?


BUTT CRACKS AKA "PLUMBERs (@ss) CRACK"


----------



## Bearcreek (Jan 29, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> The OP said he was going up there today, so he's probably done by now.... or he will still be rigging ropes this time tomorrow...


Or shooting "weight junctions" with his deer rifle.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 29, 2022)

Bearcreek said:


> Or shooting "weight junctions" with his deer rifle.


With the cost of ammo these days, hiring a pro at that point would definitely be looking mighty cheap...


----------



## billyboy (Jan 30, 2022)

Oh dear, your overthinking this. Get your axe and chip the branches in the ice loose and then put a ladder up to the busted up hanger and cut it loose. Job done. Yes siree


----------



## Oletrapper (Jan 30, 2022)

billyboy said:


> Oh dear, your overthinking this. Get your axe and chip the branches in the ice loose and then put a ladder up to the busted up hanger and cut it loose. Job done. Yes siree


Ladder on Ice! NO! lol Hope he puts the ladder on the correct side of the limb. lmao


----------



## dboyd351 (Jan 30, 2022)

Oh boy, now we got a ladder on the ice with a chainsaw in hand! Can't see any potential problems there.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jan 30, 2022)

This thread is a great example of the potential problems of getting advice from strangers on the internet. We're talking about a simple job that would take a professional less than an hour. Now we have people talking about chipping through two feet of solid ice with an axe, cutting a big hanger from a ladder with a chainsaw and shooting "weight junctions" (still curious what that is) with an elk rifle. It's hilarious. 

OP, you should just start a giant fire on the ice under the branch and burn the whole thing down while you watch from a safe distance.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 30, 2022)

Honestly, at -7° I don't expect that wood to reactly to strongly in any direction... do hope he has a sharp chain though...


----------



## billyboy (Jan 30, 2022)

Watching the thread disintegrate, thought i'd inject some humor.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jan 30, 2022)

billyboy said:


> Watching the thread disintegrate, thought i'd inject some humor.


I wondered. Hard to tell if folks are serious or sarcastic.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 30, 2022)

Bearcreek said:


> I wondered. Hard to tell if folks are serious or sarcastic.


Scary thing is I think the guy with the 30.06 was being serious...


----------



## CDElliott (Jan 30, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Scary thing is I think the guy with the 30.06 was being serious...


30.06 might work with quite a bit of Tannerite added to the mix! ;<)


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 31, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies. I had a good laugh reading through them this morning. I have a pretty nice gun collection and would have had fun blasting away and, in hindsight, should have probably done that.

You guys are alright.

First the good news. We got it done with no injuries. 

I'll address a couple questions. The ice was not slippery, we had about 4 inches of old snow on the ice so there was plenty of traction. The canal is only 2' deep, but a very muddy bottom. You cannot wade in the canal and trying anything by boat was eliminated immediately before I even started the saw.

Now the bad news. I got my bar stuck 3 times and my saw is now out of commission. I must have damaged something since the chain came off twice even though it was adjusted properly on the bar. 

Now the worse news. I got the first 2 limbs off pretty easily and cleared up the area for the final cut. I saved the biggest one, that was straight in line with the limb, for last, thinking it would be good to have that one stabilze the whole thing as I cut the first 2. That seemed to work, but the last limb now had a massive amount of weight/tension on it. I figured the tension was on the top of the limb, so I started there and cut ~15% into the limb. Then I went underneath to finish the cut. I had my gettaway route planned and a rope on the limb to keep it from kicking towards where I was standing. As I made the final cut, the limb pinched back down on my saw. So the limb was 'free' but in the same position with my saw blade in the closed gap. So, I get another saw and the SAME thing happened. It just slammed closed so fast I couldn't react fast enough. So now, there are 2 saws stuck with a 24" 'free' log in between them and the whole enchilada still in the same position, with a crap ton of weight holding it in place.

We STUPIDLY gathered around wondering what to do, pound wedges in the cuts? Get the THIRD saw in the mix? All of a sudden the entire she-bang goes! I wrongly assumed the top hinge would hold. It didn't. It broke off 15' in the air and slammed down on the ice. Then it pivoted, throwing the chainsaws to the wind, and slammed to the left about 4 feet. If one of the kids had been standing there (and they had at some points in the morning), I don't even want to consider what would have happened. Certainly lives would be forever changed, let's just say that.

Lessons learned: You can never be too careful. Slow down. When you are going too slow, slow down more and study the situation. Like my Dad taught me playing pool, aim twice, shoot once. Never underestimate how bad things can go. The worse case scenario for that log happened and I made a bad assumption the hinge would hold. A tree can fall without you doing anything other than standing there wondering what the hell to do next. 40" diameter willow logs are really really really heavy. Hire a professional next time. This only cost me 4 extra large pizzas and 12 pitchers of beer, I should have spend 10X that and had an expert do it. 

Anyone want to buy a Husqvarna 450?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 31, 2022)

SturgeonGeneral48 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I had a good laugh reading through them this morning. I have a pretty nice gun collection and would have had fun blasting away and, in hindsight, should have probably done that.
> 
> You guys are alright.
> 
> ...


Glad everyone is OK. Sometimes those lessons are very expensive. I have always been a little frustrated with a lack of appreciation this industry sometimes gets. There is a reason it is the most dangerous industry in the country.
I have a friend who works at Big Orange, and he says every class is shown a pretty gruesome safety video before they are given their training manuals... I guess some walk out at that point. The instructor says the point of the video is to pound home to the trainees that "these rules were written in blood before they were written in ink."


----------



## SturgeonGeneral48 (Jan 31, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Glad everyone is OK. Sometimes those lessons are very expensive. I have always been a little frustrated with a lack of appreciation this industry sometimes gets. There is a reason it is the most dangerous industry in the country.
> I have a friend who works at Big Orange, and he says every class is shown a pretty gruesome safety video before they are given their training manuals... I guess some walk out at that point. The instructor says the point of the video is to pound home to the trainees that "these rules were written in blood before they were written in ink."


Well I certainly appreciate the experts! I told my wife yesterday that I would be happy if I never picked up a saw again for the rest of my life. I have another tree on that property that is split and standing over my 32' travel trailer. There is no way I'll touch that one. I'm going to get a quote for a pro to remove it. I know that one is above my pay grade!


----------



## Brufab (Jan 31, 2022)

SturgeonGeneral48 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I had a good laugh reading through them this morning. I have a pretty nice gun collection and would have had fun blasting away and, in hindsight, should have probably done that.
> 
> You guys are alright.
> 
> ...


Sweet pics. The original pic didnt look to bad but this set of pics were quite interesting. That's awesome you got it done. Glad to hear! Probly some good memories and stories for the next while.


----------



## AKoz (Jan 31, 2022)

Well I misread that situation. I thought the danger was the freed tree springing up. Thanks for the thorough afterwards report.


----------

